# Cold weather gloves



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend cold weather Enduro style gloves with no raised palm padding? I was riding today in 25 degrees wind chill in leatt winter gloves and they weren't sufficient. I have some pearl izumis with gel pads on the palm that only introduce pressure points. 

I am considering trying fox bomber gloves.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

It's very personal, but I use regular summer gloves until it's <45-50 then I use these, for me they are good for temps between 25-50 or so.









Men's Trail Thermal Gloves | Specialized.com


Our new Trail Thermal Gloves stave-off chilly weather. Featuring a wind-resistant 3-layer softshell upper, these gloves are perfect for long trail rides when the mercury drops. And while they excel in warmth, they keep bulk at a minimum to ensure a confident and comfortable grip on the bars.




www.specialized.com


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

After years of trying every glove known to man including neoprene with and without liners, my hands are finally comfortable in the cold with Swix Gunde. REI carries them which is great for the return option in case your hands don’t agree.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One of the biggest problems I run into with winter gloves is the more "winter" they are, the more numb they make your control and the harder it is to brake/steer/shift. To the point where it feels like riding with boxing gloves.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

My recent find on gloves….are from Home Depot - Husky work gloves. I wore these last week in low 30s and actually did pretty well. And I suffer from Reynauds, so my fingers are very sensitive to the cold. They look like a MTB glove, and are a soft leather type material. I think I paid $16 for them. They are nice in the colder weather, a bit much for summer.

actual name of glove is Ripstop Hi-Dexterity Performance Work Glove with Touchscreen Capability


----------



## Slowanimalswin (Apr 25, 2021)

I like 100% Brisker gloves quite a bit this time of year, but they may be thinner than you're looking for. I usually wear normal gloves for the climb and switch to the insulated ones for the descent. Also consider keeping multiple pairs on you (in pockets or otherwise close to the body) and switching out frequently.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I probably had the same pearl izumi gloves with gel pads, not good.

I have a few gloves I use as temps decrease. Castelli extremo and perfetto gloves are excellent. 100% Brisker gloves down to 40s for me. Castelli below that. The extremos made poggies unnecessary for me. I don't ride below 10 degrees anymore though.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had good luck with the Endura Deluge II glove. For me they're right on the border of being too bulky, but they are warm, and I've had to take them off because my hands were too warm before and it might have been 35 degrees max that day. 

Gloves are a personal choice though so unfortunately you have to try a few before you get a winner that works for you.

Deluge II Glove


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Endura Strike Gloves. Not too bulky, warm, but not real durable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

100% Brisker and Fox Defend Fire are both good for cool to sort of cold weather.

XC ski gloves have minimal palm padding but are very warm on the back of the hand.


----------



## mnguyen1224 (May 11, 2017)

I use Kinco Hydroflector gloves when it’s wet and cold. They’re ridiculously comfortable and provide good enough dexterity. Super cheap at my local hardware store. Also good for ski touring.


----------



## 1GearBeer (Jan 6, 2004)

Find decently warm gloves that are not too restrictive (which will make you cold) and allow for control -- and then add a pair of the correct size surgical gloves underneath to give you an extra bump of heat. A vapor barrier may feel a bit slimy, but guaranteed to boost the temp at your hands


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

1GearBeer said:


> Find decently warm gloves that are not too restrictive (which will make you cold) and allow for control -- and then add a pair of the correct size surgical gloves underneath to give you an extra bump of heat. A vapor barrier may feel a bit slimy, *but guaranteed* to boost the temp at your hands


I hate hearing stuff like this. It may work for some, but you got to experiment and "guaranteed" is absolutely a load of BS. With reynauds, which many people have, your fingers simply don't get blood when they cool down a bit. Adding more insulation or barriers doesn't bring it back, in fact, it works opposite, as a heat-sink. There are ways to keep the fingers warm, but saying any of them is "guaranteed" is way over the edge. Yes, I've tried this. Nope, it didn't work.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Another 100% Brisker user here. But I would also say they are more "coldish". It was just over 40 degrees this morning when I set out, and they were fine. But if you are talking below freezing, I think you might need something a little more heavy duty.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Camelbak Cold Weather Gloves, the palm is a little bulky but it does a good job of breaking the wind & keeping the hands warm once you're warmed up.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Any ski shops near you? I'd be looking at ski gloves if I wanted non-bulky warmth and no palm padding.


----------



## lefthanded (May 24, 2021)

I tried on a few "non-bike" gloves in the ski department of a local store. These two seem they could work well on a bike. They don't slide inside between the fabric layers on the handle bar and shift/brake levers can be felt pretty well. Does anybody know them and can share experiences?









Men's Extravert Gloves


A long-time ambassador favorite.




www.outdoorresearch.com












Waterproof All Weather Glove with Fusion Control™


A rugged and dependable all-around glove, the Waterproof All Weather Glove with Fusion Control™ is designed to keep you dry and warm during any kind of wet weather. Wet and cold hands can lead to all sorts of issues in the outdoors. Blisters, numbness, and worse can make for an unpleasant...




www.sealskinzusa.com


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

westin said:


> After years of trying every glove known to man including neoprene with and without liners, my hands are finally comfortable in the cold with Swix Gunde. REI carries them which is great for the return option in case your hands don’t agree.


what kinda of temps do these work for you in? the glove version i take it?


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I ended up ordering some Thor motocross gloves, but they have been in transit for a long long time now. I'll report back.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

westin said:


> After years of trying every glove known to man including neoprene with and without liners, my hands are finally comfortable in the cold with Swix Gunde. REI carries them which is great for the return option in case your hands don’t agree.


do the Gunde gloves have wool ?

i get extremely cold hands very easily and for winter riding was on the fence between a dedicated cycling glove with wool, or a wool liner + a decent cycling glove.

my problem is two-fold: if my hands are already cold, a windproof fleece glove will not really warm them back up. 

i was checking out the Giro D’Wool glove and picked up a pair but dont want to get them dirty yet because going to wrap as gift. so all i can test is around the house or walk outside.

they are a large and fit snug except extending the thumbs out stretches the gloves … so i may exchange them w x large.

any thoughts from folks on what would be best for me ?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

zero7404 said:


> do the Gunde gloves have wool ?
> 
> i get extremely cold hands very easily and for winter riding was on the fence between a dedicated cycling glove with wool, or a wool liner + a decent cycling glove.
> 
> ...


No wool in the swix grunde split. 
REI has a generous return policy including mailing back for about six dollars. Make one big order


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

westin said:


> No wool in the swix grunde split.
> REI has a generous return policy including mailing back for about six dollars. Make one big order


assuming that keeping a few fingers in the same compartment would help improve warmth …
which model r u talking about, the split mitten or full fingers version ?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

zero7404 said:


> assuming that keeping a few fingers in the same compartment would help improve warmth …
> which model r u talking about, the split mitten or full fingers version ?


The split finger Swix Gunde solved all my cold finger issues after years and years of searching. But YMMV.
Makes mtb singletrack and aggressive riding difficult, but if it's that cold I'm usually riding leisurely on a mtb and mostly on the gravel or road bike doing Z2 training. Much better than my snowboard Black Diamond mittens, ha!
$10 cheaper at few retailers but REI has free shipping for members and free returns for everyone. I'd consider the return option priceless after finding out in the first ride or two the gloves work or don't.








Swix Gunde Split Mittens - Men's | REI Co-op


Providing breathable insulation for cross-country skiing and other cold weather pursuits, the men's Swix Gunde split mittens combine the warmth of a mitten with the dexterity of a glove.




www.rei.com





We stand behind everything we sell. If you are not satisfied with your purchase, you can return it for a replacement or refund—with a few exceptions—within one (1) year of the purchase date if you are an REI Co-op Member or within 90 days of your purchase if you are not a member.
*Please note:* $5.99 will be deducted from your refund to cover return shipping for standard size/weight packages when your return is mailed using the prepaid shipping label provided.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

zero7404 said:


> assuming that keeping a few fingers in the same compartment would help improve warmth …
> which model r u talking about, the split mitten or full fingers version ?


Is your core warm enough? IF not then extremities go cold first as the body recoups heat for the heart and brain. Fingers and toes first to go numb.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

westin said:


> Is your core warm enough? IF not then extremities go cold first as the body recoups heat for the heart and brain. Fingers and toes first to go numb.


never really thought about core temp. when cold out i usually triple layer with an outer wind resistant cycling suit. maybe more psychological when my face and neck start feeling the chill …

ill give the giro’s a try, if they dont work out ill just do a wool wrist lenght liner with a wind resistant glove over it. if that doesnt work, i’ll just go for heated gloves.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

Slowanimalswin said:


> I like 100% Brisker gloves quite a bit this time of year, but they may be thinner than you're looking for. I usually wear normal gloves for the climb and switch to the insulated ones for the descent. Also consider keeping multiple pairs on you (in pockets or otherwise close to the body) and switching out frequently.


I think 100% Brisker gloves are great for temps in the 40s or so. Minimal bulk, but warm enough.
My best & warmest winter gloves are Gore Wear C5s. I wear them when temps are below 25 or so.
They're excellent but bulky. Also, I almost always fit in an XL but wound up needing XXL for these.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

For the past 8+ years I have battled the cold, (below 32 degree) weather riding my bikes in the late fall and early spring. I Have spent way to much $$ on gloves that claim to keep your hands warm in below 32 weather. Full finger winter gloves, mitten style, split finger. On a quirk, I purchased a pair of winter gloves off of Aliexpress that are now my favorite below 32 gloves. I wear a pair of fingerless Copperfit gloves and then put on these gloves over them and the combination has worked out fantastic.



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832642470016.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.20ff18025I9ELF&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US



Funny how sometime the least expensive things work out well.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

westin said:


> Is your core warm enough? IF not then extremities go cold first as the body recoups heat for the heart and brain. Fingers and toes first to go numb.


It's reverse of that for reynauds/poor circulation, as in you can make the core as hot as you want, it won't sent blood to the extremities that have started to go cold.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

Amazon has electric gloves for $40-$80 with some quite good reviews. I would try other options first but it might be worth giving them a try if all else fails.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

TiJoe said:


> For the past 8+ years I have battled the cold, (below 32 degree) weather riding my bikes in the late fall and early spring. I Have spent way to much $$ on gloves that claim to keep your hands warm in below 32 weather. Full finger winter gloves, mitten style, split finger. On a quirk, I purchased a pair of winter gloves off of Aliexpress that are now my favorite below 32 gloves. I wear a pair of fingerless Copperfit gloves and then put on these gloves over them and the combination has worked out fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sympathize with you ... though i don't think i sank millions in gloves over the years but i have 5-6 pairs laying around that i've bought in the past 7 years. i have a pair of carhartts that are industrial heft for plowing snow in below freezing 3am scenarios ... but they are too bulky to wear for cycling, let alone anything else that requires some dexterity. 

aside from that pair i mentioned, i tend to look at reviews and what ppl say ... i spotted this one earlier that looks pretty good, and just like you're experience you might never expect the non-name brand to be what work better than something like Gore, Castelli, etc ... all the brand names have become fashion boutiques ... ha ha









Amazon.com : Thermal Gloves Deerskin Leather Winter Warm Glove Insulated Fleece for Snow Skiing Driving Cycling Hiking Runing Hand Warmer in Cold Weather for Men and Women Small Black : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Thermal Gloves Deerskin Leather Winter Warm Glove Insulated Fleece for Snow Skiing Driving Cycling Hiking Runing Hand Warmer in Cold Weather for Men and Women Small Black : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jayem said:


> It's reverse of that for reynauds/poor circulation, as in you can make the core as hot as you want, it won't sent blood to the extremities that have started to go cold.


I have reynauds. It sucks. I use PI winter gloves with silk liners down to 32-34F (this depends GREATLY on sun/wind.... it might be 45F). I carry these just in case or just start with them if the temp is below freezing. They last between 90-120 min. depending on temp setting. I have used them down to 15F on easy rides and below zero on hard rides.

https://www.costco.com/mobile-warming-heated-gloves.product.100988066.html


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

i didn't really look into what condition i actually have ... but checking out Reynauds, it seems i have a mild version of that, it's not immediate or severe but on cold and windy days (30's and below) my hands do get pale while cycling (with gloves on). i like the idea of heated gloves, only issue with many of them is they are bulky like the one's you linked (costco) and just another thing to have to recharge. 


wool though does keep me warm, and i think if i combine it with some form of 'windproof' i might have a working solution. was hoping to get that in a single glove design. 
today was in the mid 40's and i went for a 10 mile road ride with my Pearl Izumi Summit gloves and the fingers did start to get chilled ... but interesting thing is that if i don't make any stops anywhere, my hands won't get very cold. 

i've seen glove designs with pockets to insert hand warmers, that's also an option ... i wonder if there are any out there that have woven wire in the fingers to help circulate heat from the warmer to the fingers ... 

i suppose before making any sudden moves i'll give the d'wools a chance during my commute tomorrow ...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ideas for getting around reynauds:

Carbon bars and foam grips transmit the least amount of heat
Cut off old glove fingers and zip tie them over the lever blades
GS is warmer than trigger shifters
Always have an extra dry pair of gloves (or mittens if you really suffer from this bad)
Shove those extra gloves down your shirt and let your body core warm them while you are getting the primary gloves damp and cold
Use chemical foot-heaters, wrap them around your grips. Some will stay in place with the adhesive. These need ~15 min of time opened in your pocket before they are actually working, so plan ahead.
Loose big soft-shell mittens can still let you operate brakes and shift (but are a bit hard to find). Nothing is warmer than mittens and you can stuff those chem heaters in em. Or like I did on Sunday at 0F, stick the heaters in at the beginning of the ride, so you get the 160F bliss mid-ride when you change out your gloves. Variations of this can work with gloves intead of mittens obviously.

Pogies help when it's really cold, but as you know for reynauds, when the heat starts leaving, it's hell to bring it back, gloves basically work in reverse, as heat-sinks drawing more heat away from your extremities. "Jump starting" the heat is generally necessary and thick gloves significantly decrease bike control and enjoyment for me, so I try to work it so I can use thinner gloves rather than big ski gloves that simply make your palms sweat and your fingers cold.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

this looks good for folks with reynauds … a bit pricey though









Waterproof Heated Cycle Glove


A cold weather heated waterproof cycling glove packed with technology to insulate, protect and provide grip & control in the coldest of conditions.




www.sealskinzusa.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

zero7404 said:


> this looks good for folks with reynauds … a bit pricey though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends, are the heating elements in the fingers/digits? If not, I would say no, this is not a good idea for people with reynauds. You need to bring the heat to the finger tips. Bringing it to the back of the hand won't get it to the fingers, that's not how Reynauds works. You'll get a sweaty clammy glove and still ice cold fingers...assuming the heating element is just on the backside, which it appears to be, they sure aren't advertising any different.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

As I understand it, there are 3 mechanism that come into to play riding a bicycle in cold weather. 1. Gripping the handlebars causes constriction of the blood vessels in the fingers. _How often does one start out their ride with warm hands, then your ride a challenging section of trail or road where you have to grip the bars hard, or pull on the brakes for longer period of times. _ All this gripping leads to a reduction of blood flow to the fingers. A few minutes later, your hands start to feel cold.
2. Wind chill. Gripping on handlebars involves holding the hands in a fixed position for long periods of time. As you ride faster, wind chill removes a lot of heat out of your gloves.
3. Sweat and moisture: If you are wearing warm gloves and your hands feel great, they will be sweating some. As soon as your riding conditions change, perhaps gripping the bars hard, or higher speed descending, the moisture in your gloves will help to draw heat out of your hands.

I seldom, if ever, get cold hands/fingers while downhill skiing or cross country skiing. My coldest experiences, and the closet times to getting hypothermia have occurred riding bicycles. _I've had some of the coldest hands riding bicycles wearing ski gloves that always kept my hands warm_.

Over the years, I've found that the tighter the fit of the gloves, the colder my hands get.

Therefore, I've was kind of surprised when I wore a tighter fingerless glove with an inexpensive pair of winter cycling gloves from China, that this combination has performed the best of everything I have tied to date.

One other thing I want to try, and have over the years seen used a lot are those handlebar gloves/mittens that you hands slip into. Riding friends say that they eliminate the wind chill factor.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> 45 full finger uninsulated gloves
> 35 G Form Sorrata Gloves
> 20 Handup Winter Gloves
> 10 Pearl Izumi Splut Finger Gloves
> 0 lightweight thermal gloves and pogies


< 0 medium weight thermal gloves and pogies


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought the Thor motocross gloves, but they were too small and had some very open mesh in the design. I'm returning those in favor of the sealskinz cold bike gloves in a size up from what I normally wear. I'll report back if I ever get to ride again.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

rain164845 said:


> I bought the Thor motocross gloves, but they were too small and had some very open mesh in the design. I'm returning those in favor of the sealskinz cold bike gloves in a size up from what I normally wear. I'll report back if I ever get to ride again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I might send these back, they are pretty tight across the tops of the knuckle when I close my hand. There are gussets on the fingers but not the knuckle.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

i tried these on and liked them better than the Giro D’Wool’s … they are heavier weight and have more insulation … 









Pearl Izumi Men's ELITE Softshell Gel Gloves


Mother Nature's chill doesn't stand a chance against Pearl's ELITE Softshell Gel Gloves. With three-layer ELITE Softshell, 100g Primaloft Gold insulation and a soft fleece liner, you'll conquer...




www.cyclecraft.com


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I tried for years and could never find gloves to keep my hands warm. I finally bought a pair of battery powered and that solved my problem. I am cheap and I just am not going to pay over $100 for a pair of gloves. I got "Warmspace" gloves and they have been fine. They come if different models. Some with buttons to change the heat level and some simpler with just on-off. One glove the zipper for the battery compartment failed immediately but other than that they have held up well.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832762621124.html?pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%2434.99%21%2426.24%21%21%21%21%21%402103309f16699987027987233e78a7%2166178195754%21btf&_t=pvid%3A76422b8f-b42e-4709-9eac-2d5052a23d19&afTraceInfo=32948935876__pc__pcBridgePPC__xxxxxx__1669998703&spm=a2g0o.ppclist.product.mainProduct&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

mike_kelly said:


> I tried for years and could never find gloves to keep my hands warm. I finally bought a pair of battery powered and that solved my problem. I am cheap and I just am not going to pay over $100 for a pair of gloves. I got "Warmspace" gloves and they have been fine. They come if different models. Some with buttons to change the heat level and some simpler with just on-off. One glove the zipper for the battery compartment failed immediately but other than that they have held up well.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832762621124.html?pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%2434.99%21%2426.24%21%21%21%21%21%402103309f16699987027987233e78a7%2166178195754%21btf&_t=pvid%3A76422b8f-b42e-4709-9eac-2d5052a23d19&afTraceInfo=32948935876__pc__pcBridgePPC__xxxxxx__1669998703&spm=a2g0o.ppclist.product.mainProduct&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


thats a bargain .. glad to hear they’r working for you

personally i havent tried heated gloves yet … simply because many tip the scales north of $100 and i might end up dealing with dead heating elements in a year or 2. for $25 though, i suppose you couldnt go wrong and probably would not care if they don't last 2 years …

i’m going to try the elite softshells, maybe lug around some handwarmer pouches to help when making a stop during a ride.

i figure id keep handwarmers in the suit jacket pockets, they stay pretty toasty there, then just put my hands in pockets to warm them up.

if i rode every day in winter, would probably consider pogies …


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

take a look at this … 









Hand Heaters | Hand Warming Wrist Straps For Work, Play & More







thehandheaters.com





if they do work well, then one wouldn’t need deep winter gloves for cycling …


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I have Raynaud's and like to ski and cycle. I ski with mittens exclusively.

For cycling, I have a variety of different options for different weather conditions. One benefit of the pogies (bar mits) is that you can use different thicknesses and styles of gloves within the neoprene mits. You can even change out on the fly if you are too hot or cold. You do have to be careful of sweating though. I haven't tried this, but I bet you could find a way to fix chemical warmers inside the bar mits. Maybe the stick on boot heaters stuck to the bottom of the pogie?

I bought some lobster-style (split finger) on Amazon for cheap, but those seem have a wide range of prices. They do seem to have sherpa-insulated suede leather ones for pretty reasonable. The ones I got are really good when it is colder than average. If they are not cutting it, that means time for pogies.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

cvbrewer said:


> Maybe the stick on boot heaters stuck to the bottom of the pogie?


Yup. Wife does this all the time. Night and day difference. You can also stick them to the back of your gloves.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

trying out this idea … heated up a hand warmer pack and placed it on my forearm near the wrist (palm side) and going out in the cold without gloves to see what effect this has on hand warmth …


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

just for what the heck, i stopped by an rei in my area … they are one of the few places other than lbs that stock some good cycling gear and winter related apparel.

its been ages since i last wore anything rag wool and chanced on the brand called Fox River. they had both full finger and fingerless rag wool gloves with some decent amount of coverage to the wrists. they were cheap enough where i didnt care much about the odd single color they come in, just wanted to get some warmth back to the hands … so i picked them up.

havent tried hitting the road last few days because this cold wave in the NE has been really bitter even though its not deeply cold. but wearing the fingerless rag wools did feel like they had some effect. fingers exposed in 32 deg F and they got cold but not unbearable. inside the glove though the rest of my hand felt comfortable even though the glove is not windproof the covered parts of my hands did not get cold. was a weird feeling since my fingers felt like they were dunked in a tub of really cold water but the rest of the hand felt comfortable except for the compression effect of the glove.

i think i could use something like this indoors st work, for cycling i might go with full finger versions for under and fingerless convertibles for over. convertible gloves gave me an idea where i can use the mitt covers as holders for those heat packs which provide instant heat.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

zero7404 said:


> i tried these on and liked them better than the Giro D’Wool’s … they are heavier weight and have more insulation …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I wear when temps are low 30s. They work pretty good for me and protect my fingers from going nuts (I suffer from reynauds). They make my hands sweat a bit over the ride, so I will bring my lighter gloves that I bought from Home Depot and switch out for a bit. But overall, they do a pretty good job.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

barelfly said:


> This is what I wear when temps are low 30s. They work pretty good for me and protect my fingers from going nuts (I suffer from reynauds). They make my hands sweat a bit over the ride, so I will bring my lighter gloves that I bought from Home Depot and switch out for a bit. But overall, they do a pretty good job.


i also tested those out on my hands but they didnt feel the same as real wool against the skin.
not sure exactly how fabric science breaks down and why wool works better than fleece or primaloft or other tech layers, but having fitted those elite gloves and then trying rag wool gloves on already cold hands, the wool did better.

i just need a decent outer cycling glove thats windproof and sized so i can accommodate a rag wool glove inner. either that, or the convertible mitt option i think would also work.

going to try. still need to carry a heat pack for instant warmth when i need it. after activating a hot hands warner, left in your pocket when you ride it can really cook … the most immediate relief you can probably get when approaching frostbite level of pain …


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

zero7404 said:


> ...i just need a decent outer cycling glove thats windproof and sized so i can accommodate a rag wool glove inner.


I think I know just what you need. I have an old pair of Manzella "split mitt" overmitts that are completely unlined, basically just a windshell for your hands. They're made of "Windstopper," and are even pretty water resistant. They add a layer of warmth over pretty much any glove, don't interfere (much) with dexterity, and are easy to remove and stash or take out and put on as needed. They're so useful I carry them with me on most any cool to cold ride just in case. I didn't think anyone made such a thing anymore but then I saw a review of these: Toko Cycling Overmitt | Toko US in Bicycling Magazine. I've also attached a pic of my trusty, treasured old pair of Manzella (one is turned inside out) for comparison's sake.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

@SteveF that's an interesting idea ... those toko's look similar to your Manzella's ... fairly cheap too. 

doesn't look like it's available in the size i need


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

zero7404 said:


> @SteveF that's an interesting idea ... those toko's look similar to your Manzella's ... fairly cheap too.
> 
> doesn't look like it's available in the size i need


They really do look pretty similar, I've ordered a pair just because. They're available from many retailers, too-google around a bit and maybe you can find some in the size you need.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Anybody try Leatt Windblock or Subzero?

Wondering what temperatures each is best for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

racefit said:


> Anybody try Leatt Windblock or Subzero?
> 
> Wondering what temperatures each is best for.
> 
> ...


I had the 5.5 or 5.0 downhill type window gloves and I liked them down to about 40 degrees or so. I lost them in a buddy's car and never replaced them. 

I bought the subzero, but they are smaller than all my other leatts. I read somewhere that they used the same finger length on all sizes of this glove and I believe it. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

SteveF said:


> They really do look pretty similar, I've ordered a pair just because. They're available from many retailers, too-google around a bit and maybe you can find some in the size you need.


hope they work out … im not having much luck finding something similar to that …
they are available at a few retailers online but only S/M which i was told can handle up to about 9” circumference hand. with an underglove on that probably wont work for me, my ungloved wrap around is about 8 inches on my right hand.

i like the idea though thanks for posting this up ..


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Sixsixone Rajin
Nice and warm and no palm padding. I spotted them while watching a Loam Ranger video on what he called a cold day (in Canada). They're only $30USD.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

slomtbr said:


> Sixsixone Rajin
> Nice and warm and no palm padding. I spotted them while watching a Loam Ranger video on what he called a cold day (in Canada). They're only $30USD.


that's a nice glove ... how do they do with wind ? at what temps are you using them ?


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I think I know just what you need. I have an old pair of Manzella "split mitt" overmitts that are completely unlined, basically just a windshell for your hands. They're made of "Windstopper," and are even pretty water resistant. They add a layer of warmth over pretty much any glove, don't interfere (much) with dexterity, and are easy to remove and stash or take out and put on as needed. They're so useful I carry them with me on most any cool to cold ride just in case. I didn't think anyone made such a thing anymore but then I saw a review of these: Toko Cycling Overmitt | Toko US in Bicycling Magazine. I've also attached a pic of my trusty, treasured old pair of Manzella (one is turned inside out) for comparison's sake.
> 
> View attachment 2013922


any chance you have found other similar shells to this ? i'm also willing to do full-finger versions, or a shell that has a convertible overmitt. 
that would really hit the spot since i can just drop a really hot hand warmer into the mit portion so it's in contact with my fingers.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

zero7404 said:


> that's a nice glove ... how do they do with wind ? at what temps are you using them ?


Down to about 25-30°F, but our winters are humid, so the cold is penetrating. They're quite wind-resistant.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

zero7404 said:


> any chance you have found other similar shells to this ? i'm also willing to do full-finger versions, or a shell that has a convertible overmitt.
> that would really hit the spot since i can just drop a really hot hand warmer into the mit portion so it's in contact with my fingers.


My wife and I have the Manzella full finger version of those gloves. Got them at REI. They are awesome. They are ALWAYS in my bag. NOT waterproof, but highly water resistant and fully windproof and probably add 10 deg F to any glove as a shell.











https://www.amazon.com/Manzella-Sil...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345029860722&psc=1


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

slomtbr said:


> Down to about 25-30°F, but our winters are humid, so the cold is penetrating. They're quite wind-resistant.


commendable that you’d ride at those temps ..
mountain, gravel or road ? just curious about your speeds …
on some decending pavement sections and riding into wind the chill factor at 35F is a bit too much for me.

but i do not have full deep winter cycling gear just add layers to an existing autumn-worthy suit i use …


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

zero7404 said:


> commendable that you’d ride at those temps ..
> mountain, gravel or road ? just curious about your speeds …
> on some decending pavement sections and riding into wind the chill factor at 35F is a bit too much for me.
> 
> but i do not have full deep winter cycling gear just add layers to an existing autumn-worthy suit i use …


Singletrack in the mountains, so the effort aids in keeping my feet & hands warm. When we have riding weather, the wind is pretty calm, so I can't help with the wind chill.
Here's a review on Chainreaction from a user in Wiltshire, UK
"*Very toasty gloves.*
Really nice quality gloves, done quite a few rides with them now, and they still look like new. The only issue with them is they're really warm and it needs to be sub zero."
I'm that's sub zero °C.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

slomtbr said:


> Down to about 25-30°F, but our winters are humid, so the cold is penetrating. They're quite wind-resistant.


for the Raijin, how well does it fit your hands based on expected fit ?

i may try it out but wanted to make sure i order correctly for room for the wool fingerless gloves i am using

true to size, larger, smaller ?


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

zero7404 said:


> for the Raijin, how well does it fit your hands based on expected fit ?
> 
> i may try it out but wanted to make sure i order correctly for room for the wool fingerless gloves i am using
> 
> true to size, larger, smaller ?


I don't buy a lot of gloves, so take this with a grain of salt - I wear large Pearl Izumis, and medium Tasco gloves.
My raijins are size large.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

i was referring to the measured size of your hand vs whats shown for the size glove you have …


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

zero7404 said:


> i was referring to the measured size of your hand vs whats shown for the size glove you have …


My hand is 22.25cm, and large fits well.


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

a shame that roads are full of salt this time of year, have not had a chance to try the wool fingerless+bontrager thermals on a bike ride …

hope everyone else’s solutions are holding up well …


----------



## zero7404 (Oct 5, 2020)

had a chance to head out today .. 35 - 40 deg outside. wool fingerless did a great job keeping upper and palms warm, but fingers still very cold even with bontager thermals as outer layer.

so im sure if i do full finger wool gloves + the outer layer for wind protection i think it would work nicely …


----------

